# [2010] Land of Canaan West Virginia



## Miss Marty (Apr 9, 2010)

*
Land of Canaan Vacation Resort …"A Silver Crown Resort" *

Does anyone own or stayed at this resort in beautiful West Va?

The Land of Canaan Homeowner's Association held its meeting 
at the Canaan Valley State Park on Saturday, June 27, (2009).

Here is a Year End Review:  

The resort once again received the Award of Distinction this year.  

The capital improvements included the upgrades to "B" building which included:  new mattress/box springs, new front and back entrance doors; new patio decks; new windows; new siding; new air conditioning units; installation of new siding.  We also made necessary repairs to the in-ground hot tub; purchased and installed new playground equipment.  
We also complete the water and sewer project and new storage building.  We are getting ready to start the upgrades to "C" building.

There have also been some additional updates to the resort website.  

landofcanaan .com


----------



## bluehende (Apr 9, 2010)

*Question?*

I stayed there about 2 yrs ago and have recently bought a unit here.  If you have any specific questions let me know.

Wayne


----------



## Patri (Apr 9, 2010)

We stayed there once and really enjoyed it. The disappointment is no indoor pool. Activities very limited. Staff was nice. DD was into crafts at the time and we had fun making things together.
Unit was fine. Not upgraded then.


----------



## EAM (Apr 10, 2010)

We have stayed there more than once.  
Pros:  convenient tennis courts, free mini golf, large well-equipped units, friendly staff, bus trip to Fallingwater, proximity to great hiking spots and scenery, cool climate, no crowds of tourists.
Cons: resort a little worn in places, no indoor pool, frequent rain, distance from major grocery.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 10, 2016)

bluehende said:


> I stayed there about 2 yrs ago and have recently bought a unit here.  If you have any specific questions let me know.
> 
> Wayne


Sorry to bring back such an old thread but we have an upcoming stay planned at this resort so I have been looking for information on (about) it.  Our main draw to this area is the hiking (and I feel pretty confident the hiking should be fun and scenic)....

It appears the nearest store is in Elkins and since we are arriving at the resort from the west, it appears Elkins might be the nearest store - is that still the case?  

What other thoughts or observations can anyone else offer about this resort?  The reviews on this resort are a bit old...

Thanks in advance for any insights offered!


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 10, 2016)

*http://www.landofcanaan.com/*

_
Land of Canaan_

A Silver Crown Timeshare Resort!
Near beautiful Blackwater Falls in
Davis, Tucker County, West Va

Fully equipped kitchen, dishwasher, 
microwave and washer/dryer.

Dining/living room, Sleep sofa
gas fireplace; TV, telephone

2 Bedrooms; 2 Baths
max occupancy of 6
1 Queen, 2 Twins

NO PETS
allowed anywhere on the resort property.

Elkins should have everything you need...
Distance between Elkins WV and Davis WV
52 min (41.8 mi) via US-33 E & WV-32 N

You might want to check out stores in Parsons 
Distance between Parsons WV and Davis WV
27 min (16.8 mi) via US-219 N/Seneca Trail


----------



## bluehende (Apr 11, 2016)

bbodb1 said:


> Sorry to bring back such an old thread but we have an upcoming stay planned at this resort so I have been looking for information on (about) it.  Our main draw to this area is the hiking (and I feel pretty confident the hiking should be fun and scenic)....
> 
> It appears the nearest store is in Elkins and since we are arriving at the resort from the west, it appears Elkins might be the nearest store - is that still the case?
> 
> ...



I am an owner.  I check in on June 11 if that is the week you will be there.  We mostly Mountain Bike, but do hike quite a bit.  The hiking is very good.  There are no huge climbs, but you can definitely get a 1000 vertical in if that is your thing.  Bald Knob and Dolly Sods are fantastic areas to hike.   The two state parks that anchor the valley are beautiful and have many chances for great hikes.  The area is fairly rural which is the charm for me.  There is a grocery store in Davis that would have everything you may need.  We always hit a store coming in from the north and stock up and use this for supplemental groceries.  I grill about every night on the provided gas grills.

As for the resort, it is a bit dated.  Not shiny and new, but certainly comfortable and user friendly like the valley.  If you have any specific questions about the resort and valley we have been visiting the valley for 30 yrs and have owned about 6 yrs.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Would late September or early October be a good time to visit to see the changing of the trees colors?


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 24, 2016)

*www.forestfestival.com*

_
pedro47_

Try to get the first week of October and be sure to go to Elkins
for the 80th Mountain State Forest Festival  October 1-9, 2016


----------



## bluehende (Apr 25, 2016)

pedro47 said:


> Would late September or early October be a good time to visit to see the changing of the trees colors?




The change moves from year to year depending on rain and temps, but that is right in the sweet spot.


----------

